# Official "Hurt Feelings Report" from the Army



## Melensdad




----------



## mak2

Well, they do wear berets.


----------



## loboloco

I love it


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


>


 
Dang, that really is the pits, they didn't have any of those reports when I was in the military...


----------



## SShepherd

rotfl, I need to download that, and keep it handy for a bunch of people I know


----------



## tommu56

I'm going to pass it along to HR at work they will have to get them printed by the ream!!!!

tom


----------



## RedRocker

fogtender said:


> Dang, that really is the pits, they didn't have any of those reports when I was in the military...



Print on off and send it in, surely it's not too late.


----------



## fogtender

RedRocker said:


> Print on off and send it in, surely it's not too late.


 
Naw, all the offenders from back then are now in nursing homes....  They don't even remember yesterday, much less last week....


----------

